# Inactive Red Zebra Fry



## FGM (Dec 24, 2013)

Hey guys. My Red Zebra just released her first batch of fry (yay!) but the little guys don't seem to be really active. They're sorta just laying there at the bottom of the tank and whenever I walk past, the mother takes the fry back in to her mouth. I managed to separate one of the fry in to a breeding box and fed it some Haikari first bites. However, the little guy doesn't seem to be moving around much, he's just sorta sitting there. Should I be concerned or is this normal behaviour?

Right now, all the fry are back in the mother's mouth. I was planning on putting them all in the breeder box next time she releases them because I'm afraid she'll eat them after a while. They're inactivity has me a little worried though. Are they not ready to be separated from their mother? What should I do?!


----------



## FGM (Dec 24, 2013)

Everything worked out perfectly! Got 58 new fishies


----------

